# IP Attorneys Increasingly Getting Their Own Patents And Suing



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Either way, the article is a pretty depressing look at the state of patent law and patent lawyers these days."
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20080910/0408132224.shtml

"Microsoft granted Page Up Page Down patent"
http://www.itwire.com/content/view/20193/53/

"Microsoft Patents Ones, Zeroes

...Microsoft is number one. And you, the millions of consumers who use our products, are the zeroes.""
http://www.theonion.com/content/node/29130


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

RootbeaR said:


> "Microsoft Patents Ones, Zeroes
> ...Microsoft is number one. And you, the millions of consumers who use our products, are the zeroes.""
> http://www.theonion.com/content/node/29130


OMG 
I wonder how many "digits" the timer in my coffee pot uses daily


----------

